# Bathroom fan



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

Anyone recommend a fan with heater good for a 13x6 Bathroom. Has one exterior door and a 2x3 window in there. I’m in Texas summers are hot winters are cold with small babies. Want something with a heater for sure. Not to picky on looks. A good bargain is great but something that last is and heats well is mort important. Here is example from HD. Why so cheap?


----------



## Falfrenzy (Aug 20, 2018)

You do realize that hot air rises, yes?

The safety setback (insulation & combustibles) for a recessed fixture like that in a ceiling increases as well in the attic/floor joist due to heat build-up as well, so ensure you heed the manufacturer instructions and best practices. I'm not sure, but aluminized flex dryer duct or solid pipe may be required for the exhaust.

And, you Texans don't know what cold is. I'll trade you your high of 52F on Wednesday for the high of -6F where I am currently.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The exhaust fans are great to remove excess moisture, but pretty much worthless for heating the room. I'd use a baseboard heater and/or a small space heater and a plain fan.
They will use a similar amount of power, but the heat will be down at the same level as the people who want it.


----------



## potter28 (Sep 10, 2014)

Do you have another source of heat in the bathroom which would be your primary heat source?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

My current bathroom has a version of these. 
I would have never believed how good they work without. Living with one. 
I was so stunned I took mine down and looked it over. 
In heat mode it draws warmer air near the ceiling and adds that 1300 watts of heat to it before blasting it back down. 
That can add a 20 degree difference in air temperatures between floor and ceiling that a heater on the floor cant access. 

But I think I’d want more than 70 cfm.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Txyogagirl said:


> Anyone recommend a fan with heater good for a 13x6 Bathroom. Has one exterior door and a 2x3 window in there. I’m in Texas summers are hot winters are cold with small babies. Want something with a heater for sure. Not to picky on looks. A good bargain is great but something that last is and heats well is mort important. Here is example from HD. Why so cheap?....


To answer your question...probably because it is loud and/or inefficient.
Nutone isn't exactly known for quiet fans. They could be getting better...

Look at Sone level. Good bathroom fans have DC motors. For instance, my bathroom fan consumes about 10w or less (fan only)...
Usual rule of thumb is to have fan rated (CFM) = to square footage of floor (assuming 8ft ceiling). Your choice is slightly less than that.
Another thing, does this unit allow heat only...no point exhausting heat your creating.

Do you have an existing ceiling fan? All bathrooms should have one...
If you do, a space heater plugged into a GFCI outlet would be the easy fix.
I guess the bathroom has no baseboard heater...up here, all rooms require a heat source (baseboard heater/central air etc.).


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> That can add a 20 degree difference in air temperatures between floor and ceiling that a heater on the floor cant access.


Any heater of the same wattage will provide the same amount of heat.
The goal isn't to have a 20* difference from floor to ceiling.
The goal is warmer tempertures from the floor to about 5 feet.


----------



## potter28 (Sep 10, 2014)

If your just trying to make the bathroom warm after a shower then a Broan 100HL would work fine , it’s rated at 100cfm and has A directional 1500watt heater . They do run around $175 but are well worth the money. We have 2 of them and have not had any problems but remember they’re built more for comfort as you step out of the shower rather than trying to heat up a whole room as which instead a strip of baseboard would be a better choice .


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Broan are also pretty good about being able to obtain parts for on their older models.

Keep in mind the electrical and switches needed for the different functions on the fan. 

If humidity is a issue there’s several models that can be installed so that the exhaust will come on automatically to expel the humid air. Also can still be switched on manually when desired.

Sone level mentioned about everything is a great point. Quieter is better generally speaking.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Unless your bathroom ceilings are particularly high, one of those units will make an appreciable difference. I know my wife appreciates it. 

A note about electrical requirements.
The bigger you go in watts the more amps you require.
That 1300 watt unit pulls 10 amps for the heater. Most residential lighting circuits are only 15 amps. If they ran it with the usual 14 gauge wire, that means you can't just change the breaker size to a 20 amp because the wire is still only rated for 15 amps.

While the 10 amp unit is still ok to use on the 15 amp circuit, just be aware of anything else that are also tied to it, like other receptacles. If it is, and you run the hair dryer or a little space heater on it at the same time......the lights are going out!


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The exhaust fans are great to remove excess moisture, but pretty much worthless for heating the room. I'd use a baseboard heater and/or a small space heater and a plain fan.
> They will use a similar amount of power, but the heat will be down at the same level as the people who want it.



That is your answer. Buy just a fan or fan/light combo, of the lowest sone rating you can find, and put your heat down at floor level where it will do a lot better job of heating.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

TnAndy said:


> That is your answer. Buy just a fan or fan/light combo, of the lowest sone rating you can find, and put your heat down at floor level where it will do a lot better job of heating.


 And how is that going to get that warm air near the ceiling back down?
See thats how those ceiling heat fans work so well. 
Without a fan at the ceiling the temp there is often 20 degrees warmer.
Sometime when you have that baseboard heater running take a thermometer and set it on the floor and check the temp.
then do the same at the ceiling.
Dont be surprised to see its 20 degrees warmer up there.
A ceiling fan heater takes that already warmer air adds a bit of heat and sends it towards the floor. Soon the air is circulating and better mixed up. the heat is more evenly distributed and your women folk are happier!
There are two keys that make this WAY better than doing the same with a fan at floor level.
The ceiling fan Starts with warmer air so the draft doesn't feel cold and clammy. AND the heater is built in so the heat cant escape and float up away before the fan gets it.

Try it yourself and see Like I said I was amazed at the difference and I had been doing it with the floor heater and doing those rotisserie turns trying to stay warm.
I know its counter intuitive but a floor heater puts the heat at the ceiling and a ceiling heater puts it on the floor.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Another Texan here - buy a small ceramic heater and set it on the floor.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Falfrenzy said:


> And, you Texans don't know what cold is. I'll trade you your high of 52F on Wednesday for the high of -6F where I am currently.


You do realize that Texas homes have little to no insulation in the walls. and BTW, it'll be down in the 20's this evening here.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

My solution is to wear socks when the floors are cold in the wintertime, but then again, I think outside the sox.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

melli said:


> To answer your question...probably because it is loud and/or inefficient.
> Nutone isn't exactly known for quiet fans. They could be getting better...
> 
> Look at Sone level. Good bathroom fans have DC motors. For instance, my bathroom fan consumes about 10w or less (fan only)...
> ...


Code here calls for either a fan or a window. Since they have a window it's a good possibility there may be no fan in there. The new energy codes are trying to change that but I'm sure the OPs house is grandfathered. I agree wholeheartedly that it should have one though. 

@Txyogagirl on the chance you don't have a fan you need to make sure its vented out of the attic.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

I took all the fans out...
All i can see in them is just another hole in my envelope...
And if it is that bad, i can light a match and that takes care of the smell...
The humidity control is done a. by vapor barrier, which takes it out but doesnt let back in, b. open windows c. air conditioner


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Vapor barrier helps. Air conditioner can dry out the air. Open windows will provide the same humidity as outside. Fine in the desert. Possible or likely on the high side in most areas.


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

potter28 said:


> Do you have another source of heat in the bathroom which would be your primary heat source?


Yes we do. This is just to get it extra warm before bath. I grew up with one like this and my mother in law still has one today I looked up the model and brand of hers and well things have changed a lot in 40 years her model is that old. Hers works amazing.


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The exhaust fans are great to remove excess moisture, but pretty much worthless for heating the room. I'd use a baseboard heater and/or a small space heater and a plain fan.
> They will use a similar amount of power, but the heat will be down at the same level as the people who want it.


The one my mother in law has now is amazing and I grew up with one as well I love them. I’m just looking for someone that has a brand and model recommendation. Baseboard heaters are to unsafe for crawling babies cords etc. no I won’t leave either baby alone but why take the risk and have an extra item to store when I have to get an exhaust fan anyways.


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

AmericanStand said:


> My current bathroom has a version of these.
> I would have never believed how good they work without. Living with one.
> I was so stunned I took mine down and looked it over.
> In heat mode it draws warmer air near the ceiling and adds that 1300 watts of heat to it before blasting it back down.
> ...


Yes they work amazing I don’t understand all the cfm watt terms lol just looking for a way to add some extra heat for the little ones before bath. What brand model do u have? My mother in law has a nutone and I love hers but it’s 40yrs old cant find one like it and want a new product


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

melli said:


> To answer your question...probably because it is loud and/or inefficient.
> Nutone isn't exactly known for quiet fans. They could be getting better...
> 
> Look at Sone level. Good bathroom fans have DC motors. For instance, my bathroom fan consumes about 10w or less (fan only)...
> ...


Noise isn’t that big of a deal breaker for me. 

I just did a quick Home Depot search didn’t really study the product in picture. 

This is new construction so no ceiling fan currently but hoping to have one. It’s hard to find little fans that I like lol

Ceiling will be 9ft

No baseboard heater and no space heater not safe for crawling babies cords and one more thing to store in summer. 

I will have to purchase an exhaust fan anyways might as well get one with heat. 

I should mention since many seem to think I’m using it as a heater I’m only wanting to have the temp in the bathroom very hot for 20min prior to bathtime I have an 8m old 2 yr old and planning another little one very soon. With tile floors and multiple kids to bathe and dress well it gets cold in the dead of winter even in Texas. Wet heads equals potential to get sick. We keep our home now at 73 pretty much all the time but bathroom is a 7x5 the hot water alone makes the mirror fog lol this will be a much bigger space 14x6 plus with an exterior door and the room faces south just want to have extra heat since I’m already having to fan shop anyways


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

Falfrenzy said:


> You do realize that hot air rises, yes?
> 
> The safety setback (insulation & combustibles) for a recessed fixture like that in a ceiling increases as well in the attic/floor joist due to heat build-up as well, so ensure you heed the manufacturer instructions and best practices. I'm not sure, but aluminized flex dryer duct or solid pipe may be required for the exhaust.
> 
> And, you Texans don't know what cold is. I'll trade you your high of 52F on Wednesday for the high of -6F where I am currently.


I’m just a Texas wimp I guess lol the babies can’t handle the cold when they are so used to being in the womb.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Redlands Okie said:


> Vapor barrier helps. Air conditioner can dry out the air. Open windows will provide the same humidity as outside. Fine in the desert. Possible or likely on the high side in most areas.


The house has to have so many interchanges of air from the outside anyway.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Txyogagirl said:


> Noise isn’t that big of a deal breaker for me.
> 
> I just did a quick Home Depot search didn’t really study the product in picture.
> 
> ...


Ok, get a fan rated for 100cfm. I see many fans with heater on Home Depot and Amazon. 
The real bugbear is installing one in a bathroom without an existing fan. You have to rip open ceiling to install, because you'll need to install 4" solid metal duct pipe, and punch a 4" hole to outside and install a vent cover.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Broan is a VERY GOOD brand. Nutone is ok also. They are available in heat only. Heat and exhaust fan. And also with heat, exhaust fan, and light. Exhaust fan with humidity sensor and light option are also available. The ones with adjustable humidity sensor are a great idea. 

The sone level identifies how quite they are. Noisy ones are cheaper and quite often not built as well as the quite ones. 

CFM stands for cubic feet per minute of air that is moved out of the room. A bathroom 5 foot wide, 10 foot long, with 8 foot ceiling equals 400 cubic feet. 5 x 10 x 8 = 400. Most codes require you to use at least a 50 cfm fan. The more the better usually. 

Some are available with a motion sensor. Usually on the light, sometimes fan and light. 

Usually a separate switch and wire operates each function. A timer switch can also be used if desired. 

Read the specification carefully on the fans. ROOM side install is a key word. Means it can be installed from the interior of the bath room. No need to cut out a lot of sheetrock and have it to repair it, or excessive work in the attic. Typically a ROOM side exhaust can be installed with NO need to enter the attic if you have someone that knows a bit. Of course two people makes it easier. Assuming the wiring is already ran of course. 

The exhaust fan should be vented to the outside, through the roof or quite often through the soffit if its close. It used to be common to just vent them into the attic but the moisture from the bathroom into the attic is not a great idea. The tin foil type duct work is highly recommended. 

Watts is just a measurement of the electricity it uses to provide the heat. 15 watts max is probably about all you will find and is all that a typical breaker in your home circuit breaker box will handle. Not a bad idea if nothing else is on that circuit, just the heater, fan and light if you take those option. 

Many are available with LED lighting in them. Long life and few if any bulb changes. Little electric use for general lighting. LED also usually has no issues with location conflicts with the shower or tub if wired into a ground fault circuit. Win win

A heater can be install completely separate from the exhaust fan. Usually their combined into one unit but by no means required. A heater with light and a fan with light can light up a bathroom really nicely when spaced apart a bit. Both lights wired to the same switch. Fan and heater on separate switches. 

Once again BROAN is a VERY GOOD brand. Parts usually easily obtained to fix old ones. Nu tone is fine also. I am sure other brands are good also. Those are the two I know are usually good brands.

Hopefully some of this info will be helpful.


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

potter28 said:


> If your just trying to make the bathroom warm after a shower then a Broan 100HL would work fine , it’s rated at 100cfm and has A directional 1500watt heater . They do run around $175 but are well worth the money. We have 2 of them and have not had any problems but remember they’re built more for comfort as you step out of the shower rather than trying to heat up a whole room as which instead a strip of baseboard would be a better choice .


I’m trying to make the bathroom very warm before a bath. I hope the bathroom stays warm during and after bath but the room is somewhat large so it may not have to wait and see. So you don’t turn on the heater before getting in the shower?


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

farmrbrown said:


> Unless your bathroom ceilings are particularly high, one of those units will make an appreciable difference. I know my wife appreciates it.
> 
> A note about electrical requirements.
> The bigger you go in watts the more amps you require.
> ...


My ceiling will be 9 ft and electrical isn’t an issue at all. I can make it whatever I want they set this boy last month. I have more than enough power but thanks for mentioning that. I also have heat light vent labeled so Electrican is well aware of what I want. ATTACH=full]75564[/ATTACH]


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

Redlands Okie said:


> Broan are also pretty good about being able to obtain parts for on their older models.
> 
> Keep in mind the electrical and switches needed for the different functions on the fan.
> 
> ...


I allowed for 7 switches. 3 for this heat, fan, light. Then one for above sink, and 2 for light/ ceiling fan, and last switch for 2 can lights. Thanks for tip


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

TnAndy said:


> That is your answer. Buy just a fan or fan/light combo, of the lowest sone rating you can find, and put your heat down at floor level where it will do a lot better job of heating.


Heater and toddlers don’t mix neither do splashing water toys lol


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

mnn2501 said:


> Another Texan here - buy a small ceramic heater and set it on the floor.


Have babies and toddler not a good mix. Cords splashing water crawlers


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

mnn2501 said:


> You do realize that Texas homes have little to no insulation in the walls. and BTW, it'll be down in the 20's this evening here.


Right Texas gets cold. Especially when your not used to it lol. I hate cold. We are getting 2 inches of closed cell foam and 3.5 of open on roof and 1in closed and 3.5in of open on walls they say it makes it super comfortable but still with a door in bathroom a window 9ft ceiling tile floor and a rather large bathroom add in crawling babies and wild toddler with water toys I’m dead set on having a 
heater/fan/light combo.


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

farmrbrown said:


> My solution is to wear socks when the floors are cold in the wintertime, but then again, I think outside the sox.


I do I’m mostly wanting this for my babies and toddler with multiples bathing at same time it can be a challenge to get everyone dressed and ready for bed while staying warm and water splashing lol


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

mreynolds said:


> Code here calls for either a fan or a window. Since they have a window it's a good possibility there may be no fan in there. The new energy codes are trying to change that but I'm sure the OPs house is grandfathered. I agree wholeheartedly that it should have one though.
> 
> @Txyogagirl on the chance you don't have a fan you need to make sure its vented out of the attic.


This is new construction we are framing now but I really need to get on the ball of buying all this stuff bc I have so much to pick out and research  

We have already bought our windows but it’s a privacy window that does not open 3x2 kinda small for a 14x6 bathroom but just wanted some natural light. We have a exterior door bc this is a bathroom/mud room. 

We know we want a fan/light/heater combo and also hope to find a ceiling fan our style. 

I’m out of city limits so I can do pretty much whatever I want to my knowledge.


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

melli said:


> Ok, get a fan rated for 100cfm. I see many fans with heater on Home Depot and Amazon.
> The real bugbear is installing one in a bathroom without an existing fan. You have to rip open ceiling to install, because you'll need to install 4" solid metal duct pipe, and punch a 4" hole to outside and install a vent cover.


Yes I see so many when I’m searching online that’s why I made this post to see what brands and models people might have. 

No issues for install it’s new construction I currently have no roof lol


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

Redlands Okie said:


> Broan is a VERY GOOD brand. Nutone is ok also. They are available in heat only. Heat and exhaust fan. And also with heat, exhaust fan, and light. Exhaust fan with humidity sensor and light option are also available. The ones with adjustable humidity sensor are a great idea.
> 
> The sone level identifies how quite they are. Noisy ones are cheaper and quite often not built as well as the quite ones.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the education I will figure what size I need now and start shopping I’m planning for 2 can lights and over sink light so lighting not to much of issue. I like the idea of led. I allowed room for 7 switches in my bathroom I’m sure I could still change it at this point if I needed more but thought that was plenty for what I’m wanting. Thanks again for all info


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

why such a high ceiling? Curious.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Txyogagirl said:


> I do I’m mostly wanting this for my babies and toddler with multiples bathing at same time it can be a challenge to get everyone dressed and ready for bed while staying warm and water splashing lol


Makes sense to me.
I know a few weren't in favor of a heater/fan combo for heating, but your bathroom is less than 100 sq. ft.
Even a 1000 watt unit would do the trick.(10 watts per sq.ft. is how you size one) Besides there's usually hot water running making it a little steamy. With the door shut it'll be nice and toasty. Those tile floors will always make it a cool room anyway.
It's a cheap investment for nice convenience.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Txyogagirl said:


> This is new construction we are framing now but I really need to get on the ball of buying all this stuff bc I have so much to pick out and research
> 
> We have already bought our windows but it’s a privacy window that does not open 3x2 kinda small for a 14x6 bathroom but just wanted some natural light. We have a exterior door bc this is a bathroom/mud room.
> 
> ...



Speaking from Texas experience a heat/light/fan works good to heat up the bathroom just fine. The home I am living in I helped build as a teenager and bought it from my father a few years ago. I have had many showers in it. I always turn mine on a few minutes before I am ready and its toasty warm. The one in it now is going out. It is over 30 years old and has been used every winter as far as I know. 

Its your house and if its new construction by all means do it.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Redlands Okie said:


> Broan is a VERY GOOD brand. Nutone is ok also. They are available in heat only. Heat and exhaust fan. And also with heat, exhaust fan, and light. Exhaust fan with humidity sensor and light option are also available. The ones with adjustable humidity sensor are a great idea.
> 
> The sone level identifies how quite they are. Noisy ones are cheaper and quite often not built as well as the quite ones.
> 
> ...


OOPS. 

I LISTED 15 WATTS ABOVE. MEANT TO SAY 15 AMPS. 
15 TO 20 AMPS IS A NORMAL MAX LOAD ON SOME CIRCUITS.


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> why such a high ceiling? Curious.


Well my bed needs a 9ft minimum ceiling bc canopy is 8ft tall and since we got a great deal on all 9ft Sheetrock it only make since to have 9ft ceiling everywhere we currently have 10 ft in our house we live in now in the city bathrooms and kids rooms have 8 ft but everywhere else is 10.


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

farmrbrown said:


> Makes sense to me.
> I know a few weren't in favor of a heater/fan combo for heating, but your bathroom is less than 100 sq. ft.
> Even a 1000 watt unit would do the trick.(10 watts per sq.ft. is how you size one) Besides there's usually hot water running making it a little steamy. With the door shut it'll be nice and toasty. Those tile floors will always make it a cool room anyway.
> It's a cheap investment for nice convenience.


I sure hope so glad to know 10watts per sq ft thanks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Next question. 

If this is a new super insulated home, why is there an assumption that the bathroom is going to be cold?


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Next question.
> 
> If this is a new super insulated home, why is there an assumption that the bathroom is going to be cold?


I don't know about you, but if my thermostat is set at 68 and I'm wearing long pants and a sweater, when I strip down to my au naturales in the bathroom, I'm going to be cold!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Not me. 

Plus, you turn on the shower or run the bath water, the room gets warmer.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

oldtruckbbq said:


> I don't know about you, but if my thermostat is set at 68 and I'm wearing long pants and a sweater, when I strip down to my au naturals in the bathroom, I'm going to be cold!


And that's the politest way to say it!
There's also goose bumpy, old, ugly and shrivelly. LOL


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I ran across this article about spray foam insulation...

https://www.treehugger.com/green-ar...se-spray-foam-insulation-over-fiberglass.html


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

If there is a heat vent in the bathroom and you close the door awhile before bathing the room will be hotter than the rest of the house.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Homewer...h-LED-Light-and-White-Globe-7106-03/301413953

I have this. Not a heater but the fan is so quiet and works wonders in humid GA. Very bright light also.
If I were building a home, I'd put in under the floor heat with tile over it.


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Next question.
> 
> If this is a new super insulated home, why is there an assumption that the bathroom is going to be cold?


I don’t think it will be cold for me however I have 2 small kids and crawling baby on tile floors is very cold anytime in winter. The bathroom is a mud room type so it does have an exterior door which will be colder than a bathroom with out an exterior door. I know a heater isn’t a need but more of a want. I remember when she was just a newborn and it was June and her little body would shake to take a bath bc my husband had the ac on 68lol.


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

oldtruckbbq said:


> I don't know about you, but if my thermostat is set at 68 and I'm wearing long pants and a sweater, when I strip down to my au naturales in the bathroom, I'm going to be cold!


Exactly my point


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

Wolf mom said:


> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Homewer...h-LED-Light-and-White-Globe-7106-03/301413953
> 
> I have this. Not a heater but the fan is so quiet and works wonders in humid GA. Very bright light also.
> If I were building a home, I'd put in under the floor heat with tile over it.


Under the floor heat sounds amazing however it won’t be in the budget. This is a mudroom type we are building our shop/barn with living quarters hope to only be in it one yr my husband says 2 either way I have 2 babies and hope to have another baby while living in the barn the heater is important for that reason. I need to study about floor heating though for my house in the upcoming years.  thanks


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

oldasrocks said:


> If there is a heat vent in the bathroom and you close the door awhile before bathing the room will be hotter than the rest of the house.


Won’t have central heat. We have a mini split with heat pump.


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I ran across this article about spray foam insulation...
> 
> https://www.treehugger.com/green-ar...se-spray-foam-insulation-over-fiberglass.html


Thanks I looked over it. Hard to convince my husband  we have looked into each company so they for sure aren’t handyman type. I have worried about the chemicals in the foam what I have learned is not all foam is equal made in china foam isn’t the same as made in America and u can almost know that just by the price. Our place is metal walls which is great for spray foam not the same as a traditional home. I hope we’re happy I can’t dwell on it to much bc I do know that so many things were exposed to daily are bad. I will look up the details on the brand we selected thanks


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I am a big fan of spray foam.


----------



## Falfrenzy (Aug 20, 2018)

Txyogagirl said:


> I don’t think it will be cold for me however I have 2 small kids and crawling baby on tile floors is very cold anytime in winter. The bathroom is a mud room type so it does have an exterior door which will be colder than a bathroom with out an exterior door. I know a heater isn’t a need but more of a want. I remember when she was just a newborn and it was June and her little body would shake to take a bath bc my husband had the ac on 68lol.


Probably not a good idea to have toddlers on tile floors in the first place, especially in the kitchen where hot things and sharp things get handled. A baby gate keeps them where its safer, like a room with carpet where it doesn't hurt as much when they wipe out/fall down.


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

Falfrenzy said:


> Probably not a good idea to have toddlers on tile floors in the first place, especially in the kitchen where hot things and sharp things get handled. A baby gate keeps them where its safer, like a room with carpet where it doesn't hurt as much when they wipe out/fall down.


Yea carpet harbors so so many germs. While it does provide cushion it also provides a great pad to absorb urine, throwup, poop, boogers, slobber and all things that come along with have little ones. We won’t have any carpet not to mention the allergies it causes. The kitchen is my kids favorite place lol right under mamas feet were I can keep a close eye on them. They play the drums while I cook and clean. We have a open concept now and the new place does to so that’s a bonus. Plan to put vinyl plank so it’s a little better than tile. We have hardwood now and they are pretty though to falls they learn as they go.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Smart fan? If it turns on when I flip the switch-smart enough for me.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

A good fan is hard to find.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I’d recommended the one I installed, but it sucks.


----------

